# Last night herping pics



## dickyknee (Oct 31, 2009)

A few of us headed out last night for a small walk through the scrub ( 12k / 5 hours :shock: near killed me ) 

A few crawdads out there , this was one of the bigger ones i've seen .






Forgotten its name ....





Southern Leaf tail 















Thick tail / Milii 










Smalleyed


----------



## JasonL (Oct 31, 2009)

Gee mate, looks like you had a great time... must of been the highlight of your month!


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 31, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Gee mate, looks like you had a great time... must of been the highlight of your month!



Well the guide was a bit harsh at times ....


----------



## Jungles (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice photos mate.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Well the guide was a bit harsh at times ....


 :lol::lol::lol:...obviously its a in house joke


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice pics, am guessing you went to royal with jason? the shot of the small eyed looks good, they always seem to move about to much, was all this seen on foot? can't wait to come down one day, every time I seem to come down its cold so never end up going, have never actually been into the national park, only driven into it a bit near waterfall but didnt get out.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 31, 2009)

That frog is amazing- nice pics, cheers for posting- amazing what a good camera and a bit of enthusiasm can do for your pics hey.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 31, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics, am guessing you went to royal with jason? the shot of the small eyed looks good, they always seem to move about to much, was all this seen on foot? can't wait to come down one day, every time I seem to come down its cold so never end up going, have never actually been into the national park, only driven into it a bit near waterfall but didnt get out.



Good guess , all on foot , im still recovering as im old .


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahaha.... a good thai foot massage is what you need!

Love the pics, the cute little milli is pretty.


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 31, 2009)

bloody nice shots man..


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 31, 2009)

That last shot of the broad tailed gecko is mad. You get such great shots man.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 31, 2009)

Great photos Brett,

What camera are you using for these shots if you dont mind?


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome photos mate, well done.


----------



## dano85 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice shots.
What walk did you guys do?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 31, 2009)

The frog is a _Litoria freycineti_, Brett.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 31, 2009)

the one you forgot its name .... looks like a george to me dicky  ..... awesome pics


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Does any body know if those red mites u can c on the leaf tail r the same as snake mites
and if not can snakes still be carriers


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> The frog is a _Litoria freycineti_, Brett.



where are your pics? no pics of the little stoner?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 1, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Great photos Brett,
> 
> What camera are you using for these shots if you dont mind?



Pentax K100D with a Tamron 90mm macro 



dano85 said:


> nice shots.
> What walk did you guys do?



The long one 



Just_Joshin said:


> The frog is a _Litoria freycineti_, Brett.



That's the one ....



IgotFrogs said:


> the one you forgot its name .... looks like a george to me dicky  ..... awesome pics


:lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 1, 2009)

Few more .


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice Pic's, i will be going to the Royal in two weeks, im starting at Bundeena then walking the Coast Walk to North Era Campsite sleep the night then wake up and walk to Otford all in two days soo should be pritty good if the weather is nice.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 1, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Nice Pic's, i will be going to the Royal in two weeks, im starting at Bundeena then walking the Coast Walk to North Era Campsite sleep the night then wake up and walk to Otford all in two days soo should be pritty good if the weather is nice.
> Thanks Tim.



Its a good walk...done it a few times myself...but during the day dont expect too much...perhaps the odd brown and maybe some skinks at Wottomalla...the track is almost a highway with the amount of people who do it...excellent views though...may be more activity at night..tho when I did it I was too tired to stay up much beyond dusk as was carrying all the heavy gear for my 2 daughters.


----------

